# 2012 Challenge 29/52



## gstanfield (Jul 14, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the guidelines *AND a list of all previous challenges* in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty nine:

Cold Drink

Have a great week and as usual, the interpretation is completely up to you!


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm, was my theme that terrible that nobody want's to play this week?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry George. No it's not terrible! I had intentions on adding 1 this week but just hadn't felt up to it. Maybe before the weeks over.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just haven't thought to grab a shot when I see a cold drink...


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah, I'm just as guilty of course although I'm gonna blame it on working night shifts  When I get off work this morning I have something planned though...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 20, 2012)

Good stuff....


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

*Cheers!*

from the beach!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2012)

How about a ROOT BEER FLOAT


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Good stuff....



Nothing like a cool drink of fresh spring water Leland!
Good one!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> How about a ROOT BEER FLOAT



Mighty tasty Mike!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 20, 2012)

*Ice cold*

and really good with some grapefruit juice


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2012)

Y'all are making me thirsty! Great shots!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good ones, guys!

That spring with a dipper sure brings back good memories!  I might just have to go dig an old spring out soon!


----------

